#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-02-21
 * DktrKranz è riuscito ad arrivare quasi in orarii
<BlackZ> \o
<DktrKranz> cominciamo?
<warp10> DktrKranz: ora che ho cambiato router, direi di sì
<BlackZ> cominciamo pure
<xdatap> DktrKranz, quando vuoi
<DktrKranz> !start
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'start'
<DktrKranz> peccato :)
<DktrKranz> giro di presentazioni
 * DktrKranz è Luca Falavigna
 * xdatap è Paolo Sammicheli
 * warp10 è Andrea Colangelo
 * BlackZ è Lorenzo De Liso
<DktrKranz> come canale d'appoggio, potremmo usare #ubuntu-it-dev
<DktrKranz> inizierei con una breve analisi di quello che è successo negli ultimi tempi nella comunità internazionale, anche per capire le vostre opinioni in merito
<DktrKranz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveReorganisation
 * njin è Marconi Fabio
<DktrKranz> agli albori, l'archivio si divideva in main/restricted e universe/multiverse, il primo era riservato ai core developers, mentre universe era gestito dalla comunità MOTU
<DktrKranz> (principalmente)
<DktrKranz> con la diffusione di Ubuntu, e la creazione di più "varianti" (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Mythbuntu, ecc...) è nata la necessità di gestire i pacchetti in modo un po' più strutturato
<DktrKranz> in modo che uno sviluppatore inteessato ad una "variante" (o flavour), avesse la possibilità di lavorare su un insieme di pacchetti, senza differenza tra main e universe
<DktrKranz> così sono stati creati i "set"
<DktrKranz> desktop, kde, xubuntu, myth, eccetera
<DktrKranz> ognuno con uno scopo ben preciso, e gestito da uno specifico gruppo di sviluppatori
<DktrKranz> il resto dei pacchetti non appartenenti a main o ad uno dei "set", sono stati lasciati a universe
<DktrKranz> questo ha avuto delle ripercussioni sulla comunità degli sviluppatori "generalisti", i quali non hanno più avuto modo di contribuire su un insieme di pacchetti via via più significativo
<DktrKranz> e, infatti, alcune delle attività che in passato si facevano e si coordinavano a livello di comunità (REVU day, importazione dei bugfix critici di Debian, ecc...) non vengono più svolte con regolarità
<DktrKranz> qualche giorno fa ho parlato con xdatap a proposito di questo, e sarebbe interessante farlo notare all'UDS
<DktrKranz> vi risulta? avete notato anche voi un cambiamento?
<warp10> DktrKranz: decisamente
<warp10> E concordo sull'opportunità di farlo notare all'UDS
<DktrKranz> per avere più peso, potremmo iniziare a stabilire una lista di cose da fare
<DktrKranz> in modo da essere da esempio per una comunità internazionale che, a mio avviso, ha perso smalto
<DktrKranz> avevo un paio di idee in mente, le illustro brevemente
<DktrKranz> 1) Collaborare con Debian per incorporare le patch introdotte in Ubuntu
<DktrKranz> partendo dai pacchetti orfani, in questo modo il carico su universe si riduce, e si "allena" gli sviluppatori a pensare più in grande
<DktrKranz> 2) gestione di alcune attività semplici (per esempio gli NBS, warp10 ha scritto una buona guida in merito)
<DktrKranz> ripartendo con queste attività, possiamo attirare nuove persone, elemento che diventa di vitale importanza
<BlackZ> DktrKranz: molte volte non si collabora con Debian, ad esempio, ho visto core-dev non inviare patch non specifiche di Ubuntu a Debian
<DktrKranz> vero, non è possibile costringere le persone a collaborare a Debian, ma si può far notare loro i benefici
<DktrKranz> ma possiamo partire dalle patch più semplici, e iniziare a stimolare la comunità in tal senso
<DktrKranz> questo è la punta dell'iceberg, se avete altre idee che possono in qualche modo essere interessanti, anche a livello internazionale, possiamo discuterne
<BlackZ> DktrKranz: DktrKranz: sicuramente. Un'altro problema è che ci sono molte patch da rivedere e molto lavoro in sospeso nella coda di sponsorizzazione; in genere le patch e/o le richieste per i pacchetti nei componenti universe/multiverse sono subito revisionate e caricate se vanno bene
<BlackZ> mentre quelle per main/restricted dopo qualche tempo o forse mai revisionate; credo che il motivo di questo sia che ci sono molti MOTU e pochi core-dev; avere più core-dev volenterosi potrebbe migliorare la situazione di molto
<BlackZ> inoltre, il lavoro in sospeso dovrebbe essere ripreso da qualcuno. Se il lavoro non è revisionato, il contributore potrebbe sentirsi scoraggiato
<BlackZ> ops.. mi scuso per il doppio highlight :P
<DktrKranz> di core-dev c'è solo alessio (quadrispro), come comunità potremmo fare una revisione delle patch
<DktrKranz> e dare il nostro +/- 1, in modo da agevolare l'attività dello sponsor
<BlackZ> DktrKranz: ovviamente non dovrebbe farlo solo lui; non può rivedere tutto da solo
<DktrKranz> basterebbe una patch al giorno
<DktrKranz> beh, si. Intendevo lo sponsor in generale
<DktrKranz> e da cosa nasce cosa (più lavoro, più visibilità, più possibilità di diventare core-dev, ecc...)
<BlackZ> DktrKranz: il patch piloting è un buon programma, ma non basta
<DktrKranz> in un mondo perfetto, la patch si manda a Debian, il maintainer la applica, e si effettua il sunc
<DktrKranz> *sync
<BlackZ> DktrKranz: dovrebbe sempre essere così, ma non sempre il maintainer in Debian vuole applicarla
<BlackZ> DktrKranz: purtroppo, ho visto anche casi come questo: di sviluppatori Debian che non hanno alcun interesse in Ubuntu
<BlackZ> e, che non vogliono collaborare con Ubuntu
<DktrKranz> purtroppo è vero anche questo, come ritengo sia poco utile dire "hey, questa patch viene da ubuntu!"
<BlackZ> DktrKranz: magari non la accettano se viene da Ubuntu, ma sono sempre del parare che potrebbero accettarla successivamente se riportata da un altro sviluppatore Debian
<DktrKranz> ma i problemi "psicologici" non si possono risolvere, occorre concentrarsi su quelli tecnici, e iniziare a intervenire dove c'è possibilità di manovra
<BlackZ> solo per la preferenza
<DktrKranz> per questo ho suggerito di cominciare con i pacchetti orfani, lì il maintainer non c'è :)
<BlackZ> beh, ma c'è sempre upstream; bisogna provarci fino all'ultimo ad ottenere i cambiamenti nei pacchetti; che ne pensate?
<BlackZ> (sempre se la patch non è relativa alla pacchettizzazione)
<DktrKranz> concordo
<DktrKranz> la patch dovrebbe essere il più "upstream" possibile
<DktrKranz> * segnalata
<DktrKranz> in questo modo le possibilità di una sua inclusione aumentano, e il maintainer Debian sarebbe meno riluttante ad applicarla, se il caso
<BlackZ> già, è comunque una tendenza inoltrarla solo a Debian in entrambi i casi (sia se è relativa alla pacchettizzazione, sia se non lo è); nel caso non lo fosse, IMO dovrebbe essere riportata anche a upstream. Ma comunque se riportate al maintainer in Debian, comunque se è un buon maintainer le inoltrerebbe ad upstream
<DktrKranz> tornando al nostro piccolo, pensate possa essere utile introdurre un'attività di review periodica?
<DktrKranz> per esempio, ognuno di noi controlla (o sponsorizza, se necessario) un tot di patch al mese
<BlackZ> sì, magari ogni giorno c'è uno di noi (o due di noi)
<DktrKranz> se il gioco non vale la candela lo si vede presto
<DktrKranz> e ci si può concentrare su altre attività
<BlackZ> magari un giorno meno faticoso per il revisore (escludendo i week-end, chiaramente)
<BlackZ> che ne pensate?
<BlackZ> tipo il patch piloting
<DktrKranz> +1
<DktrKranz> per riassumere un po', manderei un messaggio in mailing list con alcune idee che mi vengono in mente, aggiungiamo le vostre e ne discutiamo. OK come soluzione?
<BlackZ> DktrKranz: per me va più che bene; i meeting dovrebbero comunque essere organizzati periodicamente (tipo ogni mese)
<warp10> DktrKranz: +1
<BlackZ> tipo per discutere sull'operato e sui progressi
<DktrKranz> concordo
<DktrKranz> o almeno preparare una comunicazione "Pensieri parole e rime non baciate dal Gruppo Sviluppo"
<DktrKranz> xdatap: per quanto riguarda il Gruppo Test, potremmo essere di supporto? se sì, in quali aree?
<xdatap> DktrKranz, triage
<xdatap> DktrKranz, se volete creare un task force di triage rapido dei bug che segnaliamo nei primi 2 giorni di test delle is
<xdatap> ISO
<xdatap> DktrKranz, l'obiettivo a tendere era di creare con il tempo un gruppo a sé stante, ma se nel frattempo avete voglia
<xdatap> DktrKranz, sempre se vi avanza tempo, credo che trovare il lavoro nel vostro campo di azione non sia difficile
<DktrKranz> xdatap: potrebbe essere un primo passo importante. Indicativamente, il periodo più intenso è dopo la beta, giusto?
<xdatap> DktrKranz, non proprio
<xdatap> DktrKranz, noi come gruppo abbiamo adottato l'iso testing
<xdatap> DktrKranz, ovvero testiamo le immagini iso di ogni milestone poco prima del rilascio
<xdatap> DktrKranz, per evitare che escano le immagini con bug grossolani
<xdatap> DktrKranz, quindi è un attività che si concentra nei 2/3 giorni prima di ogni rilascio milestone
<xdatap> DktrKranz, dove vengono segnalate decine di bug seri in poche ore
<xdatap> DktrKranz, avere un triage rapido puo' aiutare il release mangare a rendersi conto dello stato dell'immagine
<DktrKranz> xdatap: hai sottomano un esempio di bug tipico?
<xdatap> DktrKranz, tipico no. Capita ditutto. Da kernel panic a dispute perché un angolino della finestra non è stondato
<DktrKranz> dall'elefante alla pulce, ok
<xdatap> DktrKranz, l'immagine scorsa ho beccato io un kernel panic, per dire. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/712082
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 712082 in linux "Random kernel panic during boot on a Dell Inspiron 1520" [High,Fix released] 
<xdatap> oppure abbiamo beccato ubuntu-bug che non segnalava i bug, LOL
<DktrKranz> notevole :D
<xdatap> cmq, a parte tutto, credo che è importante che voi siate un gruppo forte
<xdatap> numeroso, attivo e dinamico
<xdatap> è vitale per il funzionamento di tutto il resto della comunità
<xdatap> quindi concentratevi sulle vostre priorità e se avete bisogno, domandate :)
<DktrKranz> can I haz bugz?
<DktrKranz> scherzi a parte, vediamo di riprendere un po' con qualche idea nuova
<DktrKranz> o vecchia, ma con nuova linfa
<warp10> Da quanto tempo non abbiamo gente nuova che gira dalle nostre parti?
<DktrKranz> partiamo dalla mailing list, vediamo se abbiamo qualche idea interessante, e mettiamola in pratica
<xdatap> e sottoscrivo ciò che diceva BlackZ, fissate incontri mensili, pubblicate i log e bloggate su quello che fate
<DktrKranz> warp10: ogni tanto qualche voce si sente, prepariamo qualcosa di *veramente* semplice e diamola in pasto al niubbo
<xdatap> dovete generare rumore di fondo per attirare nuovi contributori
<xdatap> non so, scrivete un articolo e mandatecelo da pubblicare in newsletter, bloggate nel planet
<warp10> DktrKranz: +1. C'era un tempo in cui il gruppo sviluppo era molto attivo e richiamava gente da ogni dove, e abbiamo sfornato parecchi MOTU. Dovremmo recuperare l'entusiasmo di quei tempi, e concordo sulla assoluta necessità di pubblicizzarci di più, in tutti i modi
<DktrKranz> warp10: "sì, abbiamo anche ruby, è un pacchetto!"
<warp10> Ammorbidire la curva d'apprendimento con il "qualcosa di *veramente* semplice" mi sembra buono
<warp10> DktrKranz: il fine giustifica i mezzi :)
<DktrKranz> di veramente semplice c'è parecchio, tiriamolo fuori
<DktrKranz> che ne so, le homepage di [omiss] ?
 * warp10 si commuove ripensando ai bei temi di <a href...>
<warp10> tempi*
<DktrKranz> abbiamo tanti pacchetti "orfani" in Ubuntu, possiamo anche metterci di impegno per gestirli, rimuoverli, ecc
<DktrKranz> anche questo è contribuire, e il nuovo utente può essere invogliato a farlo
 * warp10 annuisce
<DktrKranz> ora che abbiamo UDD, è facile fare query allo scopo
<DktrKranz> poi, se vediamo che gli sforzi non sortiscono risultati, e che questo è dovuto a fattori terzi, possiamo riportarlo all'UDS
<DktrKranz> varie ed eventuali? qualche segnalazione in particolare=
<DktrKranz> ?
<warp10> DktrKranz: qual è la situazione sul forum per il nostro gruppo? C'è movimento?
<DktrKranz> qualche post ogni tanto, sono sottoscritto
<DktrKranz> se non abbiamo altro, direi di darci appuntamento in mailing list
<xdatap> ok
<xdatap> DktrKranz, pubblicate il log della riunione?
<DktrKranz> direi di si
<BlackZ> DktrKranz: direi anche di rivedere l'intera pagina (e le relative pagine) al Gruppo Sviluppo sul wiki
<BlackZ> s/al/del
<DktrKranz> BlackZ: già. Una parte da rimuovere è quella del repository, IMO
<BlackZ> per me possiamo concludere qui il meeting e continuare in mailing list
<DktrKranz> ok
<njin> Saluti a tutti
<BlackZ> grazie a tutti!
<DktrKranz> grazie a tutti per essere intervenuti, stay tuned!
 * warp10 saluta tutti con la manina
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-02-23
<twilight> salve
<twilight> totopalma, prima che la cosa diventi seria vorrei dirti una cosa che non ti dico da molto tempo
<twilight> PUPPA
<totopalma> twilight, la vuoi una MELA!
<thesaltydog> Ehi
<twilight> ciao thesaltydog 
<totopalma> thesaltydog, ciao :)
<twilight> totopalma, no grazie... :)
<totopalma> :D
<thesaltydog> Io ci sono e non ci sono. Ho ospiti, quindi vi leggo e vedo se potrò intervenire
<thesaltydog> La riunione è qui?
<twilight> ok thesaltydog, si è qui
<mlazzari2> Sera a tutti
<twilight> totopalma, dato che ancora non è ufficiale la seduta, ti ripeto in caso te ne fossi scordato
<twilight> puppa
<totopalma> twilight, mela!
<totopalma> :D
<l3on> ?
<mlazzari2> l3on, we
<peppe84> sera eccomi
<l3on> finisco la pizza e metto le mani sulla keyboard
<twilight> totopalma, :) 
<Dolasilla> l3on, ciao! :)
<twilight> sera agli altri
<Dolasilla> 'sera twilight :)
<mlazzari2> sera a tutti
<Dolasilla> 'sera a tutti
<iced> hello!
<twilight> hey dario
<iced> twilight :-)
<Gwaihir> l3on, basta che non metti le mani sulla pizza e mangi la keyboard :)
<thesaltydog>   
<peppe84> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/contenuti.shtml The requested URL was not found on this server. ?????
<Gwaihir> possiamo iniziare? così magari stacchiamo tutti sul presto...
<iced> ok
<l3on> ok
<twilight> si
<peppe84> ho un ora di autonomia. poi mi spengo da solo. quindi si!
<Dolasilla> sì
<volans> yep
<l3on> (pizza finita ... burp)
<Gwaihir> giusto per il log, giro di presentazioni
 * l3on → Leo Iannacone
<Gwaihir> <----> Milo Casagrande
 * peppe84 Giuseppe Terrasi
<mlazzari2> → Matteo Lazzari
 * Dolasilla -> Silvia Bindelli
<totopalma> → Salvatore Palma
<twilight> Lorenzo Sfarra
 * volans Riccardo Coccioli
<iced> --> Dario Cavedon
<thesaltydog> Fabio Marzocca
<Gwaihir> ottimo
<Gwaihir> la riunione, potrebbe anche essere abbastanza corta, dobbiamo *solo* trovare chi si metterà a lavorare :)
<Gwaihir> per chi non ne fosse al corrente, per il 28 di aprile, data di uscita di Natty, vorremmo uscire anche con il nuovo sito, sito rifatto, utilizzando Drupal come CMS
<Gwaihir> dobbiamo cercare di darci delle scadenze e dei tempi prefissati per completare alcuni passi
<Gwaihir> l3on, ho fatto un ottimo lavoro portando il tema di ubuntu.com e adattandolo alle nostre esigenze
<Gwaihir> ora c'è da dare l'ultimo colpo, riempire il sito e trovare con cosa riempirlo
<Gwaihir> non possiamo sicuramente riempirlo tutto per l'uscita del 28, non siamo in molti e non abbiamo poi così tanto tempo tutti da dedicarci
<Gwaihir> ma una scaletta di cosa mettere ce l'abbiamo già e twilight la scorsa settimana ha preparato la struttura
<Gwaihir> twilight, se non erro, dirigerà i lavori, aiutato da l3on
<Gwaihir> giusto?
<Gwaihir> o per lo meno si era proposto...
<twilight> esatto, paolo aveva chiesto se ero disponibile, e io ho tirato dentro l3on
<twilight> che se la voleva svignare
<Gwaihir> intanto l3on va in ferie la prossima settimana :P
<twilight> dici che non torna piu? :)
<Gwaihir> mah... :)
<l3on> Sì, per un po' (fino al 3-4 marzo) non ci sarò. Leggerò tutto al ritorno -.-
<iced> :-)
<Gwaihir> comunque... per andare avanti con i lavori sul sito
<Gwaihir> parlando con Paolo oggi, che non riesce a essere qui, bisogna che ci diamo dei tempi
<Gwaihir> l'ideale sarebbe avere la struttura iniziale di pagine e sottopagine impostata sul sito di prova
<Gwaihir> e poi dividere i lavori
<thesaltydog> L'unico modo per fare presto è che qualcuno prepari le cose per chi dovrà mettere i contenuti, per evitare che tutti debbano studiarsi il funzionamento di drupal. Altrimenti la curva di apprendimento rischia di portare oltre l'uscita di natty.
<Gwaihir> temporizzati però
<Gwaihir> esatto thesaltydog
<thesaltydog> ...e pubblicare un semplice howto.
<Gwaihir> abbiamo bisogno della struttura semi-completa così come è stata pensata
<Gwaihir> per poi riempirla
<thesaltydog> Al momento però non c'è.
<Gwaihir> ci sono solo i menù principali
<Gwaihir> mancano le sottopagine
<twilight> bene, a questo ci penso io
<Gwaihir> e penso ci siano da sistemare i menù in alto
<Gwaihir> che al momento non penso utilizzeremo tutti
<Gwaihir> se vogliamo riutilizzare i contenuti che abbiamo ora, senza ripensarli
<peppe84> userete anche il footer largo per ripetere la mappa del sito?
<thesaltydog> Certo. Dopo si potranno modificare
<thesaltydog> Peppe, queste sono frocerie che possiamo aggiungere dopo
<twilight> :D
<Gwaihir> ottimo, allora conviene impostare la struttura dei menù definitiva e poi buttare dentro i testi così come sono ora
<l3on> Mah, io penso di no... Così come strutturati alcuni contenuti si fa prima a rifarli che ad aggiustarli.
<peppe84> era una domanda. non ho visto nulla di quello che è stato fatto (e manco mi piace).
<Gwaihir> l3on, quali in particolare?
<Gwaihir> abbiamo bisogno inizialmente non di tutte le pagine
<l3on> mi cogli impreparato, cmq alcuni li vedevo con definizioni statiche di colori, font, etc...
<l3on> andare a modificarli a mano, e poi aggiornarli, e poi inserirli nel nuovo sito, boh... non si fa prima a tradurre i contenuti internazionali?
<Gwaihir> ci servirebbero principalmente una home, una pagina di presentazione della versione di ubuntu
<thesaltydog> Leo, non esagerare. Ora bisogna solo fare presto
<Gwaihir> una pagina per scaricare ubuntu
<Gwaihir> all'inizio potrebbero bastare anche queste tre
<thesaltydog> E tutti i nostri contenuti?
<Gwaihir> thesaltydog, li possiamo sistemare dopo con calma
 * iced si prenota
<l3on> Alla fine i contenuti da importare quali sono? News e Interviste?
<l3on> Il resto sono info linkabili anche nel wiki...
<thesaltydog> Tutto quello che c'è nel menu contenuti. Dietro le quinte, media, video, ecc
<twilight> mi prenoto anch'io :)
<thesaltydog> Linkare dal wiki? Bella ciofega
<thesaltydog> Avanti
<twilight> iced, vai dario
<iced> guardando le statistiche del sito di gennaio 2011
<iced> che ho visto prima di entrare in chat
<iced> ci sono 7 pagine
<iced> che da sole cubano + dell'80% degli accessi
<iced> se dobbiamo partire da qualcosa
<iced> partirei da queste
<iced> le posto qui
<twilight> ottima osservazione
<iced> 283554	home	36,83
<iced> 131238	ottenere ubuntu	17,05
<iced> 131075	download	17,03
<iced> 40759	Ubuntu	5,29
<iced> 23008	supporto	2,99
<iced> 17032	kubuntu	2,21
<iced> 16921	xubuntu	2,20
<iced> 	totale solo queste >	83,60
<iced> prima colonna la cifra assoluta, poi la pagina, poi la %
<twilight> che coincidono con quelle scelte come prime e indispensabili per il trasloco
<iced> yes
<Gwaihir> esatto
<twilight> (a parte le derivate)
<thesaltydog> Beh, x e k non erano fra le priorità
<iced> + xub e + kub
<l3on> (beh le derivate puoi anche metterle da parte per ora)
<thesaltydog> Io ci metterei anche qualcosa di nostro. La struttura e i gruppi
<Gwaihir> quindi, quanto lavoro c'è da fare per avere la home in drupal e una pagina download migliorata rispetto quello che abbiamo ora?
<twilight> sisi al momento le derivate da parte
<Dolasilla> (concordo con l3on sulle derivate per il momento)
<Gwaihir> thesaltydog, dobbiamo dare una priorità però
<iced> per le derivate, se nessuno le vuole, mi posso occupare di Kubuntu
<twilight> Gwaihir, la homepage richiede un pò di tempo per preparare comunque qualcosa di "appetibile", ci lavoriamo io e l3on 
<Gwaihir> partiamo col fare la home e la pagina di download che sono le più importante
<volans> Gwaihir: la priorità è data dalla % delle visite direi
<Gwaihir> volans, sì
<Gwaihir> ok
<Gwaihir> però siamo ancora qui...
<Gwaihir> quanto tempo pensate ci possa volere?
<Gwaihir> le pagina abbiamo capito quali siano credo
<twilight> 1 mesetto per finirla, considerando anche che leo per un po' non c'è
<Gwaihir> twilight, solo per la home?
<thesaltydog> 3 giorni
<Gwaihir> twilight, per la pagina di download, avevate già idee?
<l3on> diciamo che in 10gg, dal mio ritorno, si può avere qualcosa di concreto. Poi si può migliorare pian piano...
<twilight> un po' di piu', in teoria avevamo in mente di creare qualcosa di figo essendo la prima pagina, un po' come i siti che portano avanti un prodotto
<Gwaihir> ok, nel frattempo però
<Gwaihir> cosa possiamo fare per velocizzare le altre pagine? se la home e la pagina di download ci pensate voi, possiamo anche pensare di delegare a qualcun altro le altre pagine più statiche
<Gwaihir> tipo Ubuntu
<Gwaihir> o About Ubuntu
<twilight> si sicuramente le altre vanno delegate
<peppe84> la pagina download non la si può copiare pari pari? Con la differenza che si fa puntare alle pagine wiki per le guide all'installazione.
<l3on> Wiki, bella ciofeca (cit).
<twilight> considerate che la pagina download attuale utilizza il form di ubuntu.com, quindi diciamo che c'è da lavorare solo sulla parte grafica eventualmente
<peppe84> l3on, parlo delle guide all'installazione. che senso ha copiarle incollarle sul sito?
<thesaltydog> L'ostacolo è solo il cms. Chi si propone per mettersi a studiare il manuale?
<l3on> (peppe84, era ironico :P)
<thesaltydog> Hai sbagliato la citazione. Link al wiki
<l3on> Ma scusate, cosa c'è da studiare? Che devo scrivervi come fare "Nuova pagina" ?
<l3on> Fai il login → Vai su Amministra → Crea Contenuto → Nuovo Panel
<Gwaihir> twilight, per avere un template per le pagine ubuntu e about ubuntu, quanto tempo ci vorrebbe? poi il contenuto se prendiamo quello vecchio adattandolo, non si dovrebbe stare molto...
<l3on> Boh. E poi, pure che qualcuno si studia il CMS e ti scrive la guida, per chi lo fa? Per quante persone? una, due?
<peppe84> forse fabio si riferisce a questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/Cms
<iced> l3on ha ragione, io ce l'ho fatta, e se ce l'ho fatta io... :-)
<thesaltydog> Leo, io conosco a memoria wordpress, joomla e cmsms. Se pensi che studiare un altro cms sia una sciocchezza, allora potresti farlo tu
<peppe84> ha senso rifarla per chi lavora sul sito?
<thesaltydog> Bravissimo. Lo scrivi un howto per tutti?
<iced> thesaltydog potrei provarci
<thesaltydog> Vi porto anche il pensiero di Paolo. Occorre una guida sintetica per accorciare i tempi
<thesaltydog> Quindi al momento abbiamo leo, lorenzo e dario. U. Altro 
<thesaltydog> Un altro paio e si parte
<twilight> Gwaihir, ma per le pagine che non richiedono div in posizioni particolari o altre "stranezze", al momento è pronto così. allineamento e formattazione si possono impostare con il wysiwyg che si trova aggiungendo o modificando un contenuto
<twilight> quindi i contenuti possono procedere per fatti loro diciamo, senza aspettare
<Gwaihir> twilight, ottimo, inizia a delegare quindi :)
<Gwaihir> trova volontari :)
<twilight> :) allora, cominciamo con le cose certe, per riassumere
<l3on> LOL... alla parola delega è sparito thesaltydog
<twilight> io e l3on ci occupiamo della homepage, sicuramente..io per domani sera preparo la struttura del menu con le varie voci e sottovoci
<thesaltydog> Lo fa per tutti quelli che dovranno poi partecipare alla gestione del sito
<thesaltydog> Leo, pensi che dopo questo rush, solo due persone gestiranno il sito?
<twilight> poi con l3on e volans vorrei affrontare altri discorsi tecnici, come quello che riguarda i vecchi link...che non vorremmo perdere
<thesaltydog> Io temo invece che le 3 o 4 pagine che ci apprestiamona fare ora, rimarranno tali per molto tempo se non ci organizziamo da subito.
<volans> esatto twilight, volevo sottolineare proprio quello!!
<thesaltydog> Che non è poco, ma molto importante
<twilight> poi, per le altre pagine farei così
<twilight> creiamo una pagina sul wiki, dove i volontari scrivono il loro nome
<twilight> e come sono messi sia tecnicamente, che a livello di tempo
<twilight> a quel punto, finita la struttura, creo una tabella fatta in questo modo
<twilight> | volontario | pagina | % avanzamento |
<twilight> contatto magari i diretti interessati via email, in modo che possono anche dirmi "no non posso", "non ce la faccio", etc...
<thesaltydog> Molto bene
<volans> +1
<peppe84> posso?
<peppe84> il nuovo sito andrà online affiancando gli altri portali con il vecchio tema?
<thesaltydog> Certo
<peppe84> wiki, forum, planet, liste.ubuntu-it
<thesaltydog> ?
<peppe84> cioè sito con grafica nuova e tutto il resto rimane vecchio?
<l3on> Per il wiki cercheremo di fare il possibile. Per il forum il discorso si complica (ma non è questa la sede adatta per discuterne).
<mlazzari2> l3on,  senti ma il lavoro fatto nel wiki di peppe84  si può recuperare o pensavi ad altro?
<peppe84> mlazzari2, il tema o le tabelle dei portali?
<mlazzari2> peppe84,  mi riferisco ai portali
<peppe84> o tutti e due :-)
<thesaltydog> Devo staccare. Ho ospiti a casa e non posso lasciarli soli. Mi aggiorno domani
<peppe84> ah oki. su wiki.ubuntu.com hanno reintrodotto lo sfondo bianco. e con lo sfondo bianco non fanno schifo le cose che avevamo preparato
<peppe84> ed è indifferente se prepararli prima o post aggiornamento. la sintassi viene poi aggiornata.
<peppe84> quello che mi da fastidio è dovere lavorare due volte sul tema (eventualmente).
<Gwaihir> possiamo tirare delle conclusioni per questa sera? io ho poco autonomia
<twilight> si, la "pagina di adesione" è più o meno pronta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/OperazioneNatty
<twilight> la faccio girare anche in -intergruppi?
<twilight> nella ML
<twilight> o rischiamo troppo caos?
<Gwaihir> forse rischiamo il caos... ma se c'è bisogno di manovalanza...
<Gwaihir> inizialmente direi di no
<Gwaihir> poi se ci manca personale, allarghiamo
<twilight> ok quindi ristringo ai gruppi con cui ne parlavamo via mail
<Gwaihir> sì, ok
<Gwaihir> twilight, riesci a fare un resoconto via mail?
<twilight> si
<twilight> ok
<Gwaihir> ottimo
<Gwaihir> allora ci si aggiorna via mail
<Gwaihir> peppe84, mlazzari2 voi siete stati assunti automaticamente :P
<volans> lol :)
<mlazzari2> Gwaihir,  ahah
<twilight> :)
<iced> :)
<Gwaihir> totopalma, non ti preoccupare che troviamo qualche cosa da farti fare anche a te :P
<l3on> Aspetto la mail :)
<l3on> ah, ma gli altri del gruppo web ?
<Gwaihir> twilight, prima riesci a mandare la mail meglio è, così ci muoviamo e proviamo a riempire le pagine che si possono riempire tranquillamente
<Gwaihir> l3on, mi sa che si leggono la mail...
<totopalma> Gwaihir, ok :D
<Gwaihir> io stacco, ci aggiorniamo via mail
<Gwaihir> ciao!
<l3on> ciao Gwaihir 
<twilight> Gwaihir, le mail le mando stasera altrimenti domani ho scordato tutto e ci vorrebbe uno che mi faccia il resoconto a me, e poi io lo farei agli altri :)
<volans> ciao
<twilight> ciao Gwaihir 
<l3on> scappo anche io... ciao !
<volans> ciaooo
<mlazzari2> ciao
<Dolasilla> ciao
<iced> notte!
<mlazzari2> notte gente vo a nanna
<iced> notte a tutti
<totopalma> 'notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> you want to hack try this software http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-02-18
<l3on> totopalma, sai usare meetingology ?
<totopalma> l3on, no ...
<l3on> :/
<warp10> l3on: vai, tutto tuo
<l3on> ci siamo tutti ?
<warp10> l3on: dai che è tardi
<l3on> #chair me Gwaihir 
<l3on> #startmeeting
<Deindre> #à
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Feb 18 20:32:19 2013 UTC.  The chair is l3on. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<l3on> #topic check gruppo stampa
<l3on> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/UbuntuUfficioStampa
<l3on> inziamo con le presentazioni!
<l3on> → Leo Iannacone
<warp10> <-- Andrea Colangelo
<Gwaihir> ↓ Casagrande
<totopalma> → Salvatore Palma
<xdatap1> → Paolo Sammicheli
<deshack> <-- Mattia Migliorini
<Deindre> --> Flavia Weisghizzi
<mapreri> ← Mattia Rizzolo
<l3on> #meetingtopic Check gruppo stampa
<warp10> l3on: mettine un altro di topic, dai
<warp10> l3on: ché due magari non bastano
<mapreri> warp10 è irritato...
<l3on> mapreri, eh.. "period"
<l3on> :D
<warp10> mapreri: è l3on che fa casini
<l3on> ciao, oggi facciamo un check sul gruppo stampa
<mapreri> lol :\
<warp10> l3on: ma va?
<deshack> warp10: eddai, lascialo parlare che anche lui ha un periodaccio! :P
<l3on> a quanto pare il gruppo non è più molto attivo.. seppur ricopri un ruolo importante di comunicazione e marketing al rilascio di ogni nuova versione di Ubuntu.
<warp10> deshack: saranno le elezioni
<l3on> cosa sta succedendo?.. gli amministratori: avete riscontrato qualche problema e volete discuterne ?
<elleuca> → Luca Ferretti 
<l3on> warp10, vuoi aggiungere qualcosa?
<warp10> l3on: sì, faccio il riassunto delle decisioni prese in Consiglio
<warp10> Allora, in breve ci serve un Ufficio Stampa operativo e ben funzionante
<warp10> che si occupi di rilasciare comunicati riguardanti le attività della Comunità Italiana (più che di Ubuntu in sè), di gestire i rapporti con la "stampa" (blog, testate varie, etc.), di ottenere visibilità, etc
<warp10> attualmente l'Ufficio Stampa è un progetto in seno al Gruppo Promozione, ma abbiamo intenzione di portarlo a rispondere delle proprie attività direttamente al Consiglio, visto che non si tratta di fare promozione in senso stretto, bensì comunicazione ad un livello più "istituzionale"
 * Deindre si prenota dopo che warp10 o chi per lui ha finito 
<warp10> inoltre, visto che stiamo raddoppiando le leadership un po' in tutti i gruppi, abbiamo scelto deshack come in affiancamento a Flavia per la leadership del gruppo 
<warp10> s/come//
<warp10> l3on: EOF
<warp10> Deindre: mi sa che leo è morto, procedi puire
<Deindre> ok
<Deindre> intanto buonasera a tutti
<Deindre> allora cercherò qui di riassumere una serie dI costatazionI see he ho più volte ampiamente ribadito anche con email 
<Deindre> io credo che la questione fondamentale del gruppo stampa sia nella modifica dell'ambito del gruppo
<Deindre> che è nato come strumento di promozione di Ubuntu 
<Deindre> grazie al lavoro svolto da tutti Ubuntu come distribuzione ha raggiunto una certa aunomia
<l3on> .:|
<l3on> scusate, errore.
<Deindre> purtroppo bisogna riconoscere che nonostante I numerosi tentativi svolti in tal senso non è possibile elaborare una strategia comunicativa unica con Canonical, il che ha condotto il ruolo dell'ufficio stampa nelle ultime release a essere mero ripetitore di notizie già in parte note e quindi di poca importanza per I giornali
<Deindre> proprio per questo
<Deindre> quello che io penso è che sarebbe opportuno trasformare il gruppo stampa da strumento del gruppo promozione a portavoce della comunità Ubuntu-it
<Deindre> e secondariamente di quelle iniziative che vedono coinvolta la nostra comunità in maniera diretta o indiretta
<Deindre> considerando il ripensamento complessivo delle piattaforme comunicative della comunità, ivi compreso la nascita del gruppo social network 
<Deindre> io propongo di pensare il gruppo stampa come una piattaforma integrata dI comunicazione che in maniera semplice alternI comunciati stampa ufficiali a una serie di notizie che mettano la comunità al centro 
<Deindre> questa è la mia proposta come nuovo ruolo e target dell'ufficio stampa
<Deindre> ovviamente questo porterà a un minore interesse da parte della stampa mainstrem
<Deindre> ma potremmo lavorare con I blog, la stampa locale e specializzata e il social networking
<Deindre> prima di procedere oltre, feedback?
 * deshack si prenota
<l3on> deshack, prego :)
 * l3on dopo di Deindre 
 * l3on dopo di s/Deindre/deshack/
<deshack> concordo con Deindre in tutto tranne una cosa: "questo porterà a un minore interesse da parte della stampa mainstream"
<deshack> considerato che non possiamo che arrivare dopo tutta una serie di blog esteri e non per quanto riguarda le notizie su Ubuntu
<deshack> dal mio punto di vista c'è da impegnarsi per portare al centro dell'attenzione (e quindi caricare d'interesse) l'attività di ubuntu-it
<deshack> il che, se fatto bene, può portare ad un maggior interesse e al tempo stesso giovare alla comunità tutta
<deshack> (fine del discorso semi-inutile)
<Deindre> posso rispondere?
<xdatap1> prego Deindre 
<l3on> xdatap1, resta al posto tuo!.
<l3on> Deindre, prego.
<l3on> ;)
<Deindre> grazie
<Deindre> sono assolutamente d'accordo nel tentare di portare l'attenzione sull'attività di Ubuntu-it, è quello che ho scritto anche io. il fatto di arrivare dopo una serie di fonti straniere non ci rende più una fonte interessante per I giornali. Dopo diversi anni a combattere coi giornalisti posso dire che la mia sensazione sia di un maggior netto interesse verso il "prodotto" Ubuntu piuttosto che nell'attività della comunità (non siamo qualc
<Deindre> finto, grazie 
<l3on> io vorrei fare un'osservazione
<l3on> Deindre, l'idea di cambiare il gruppo stampa è un po' nell'area. Nel consiglio ne abbiamo discusso e abbiamo raggiunto più o meno una posizione comune.
<l3on> Le tue idee, a prescindere dal fatto che siano condivisibili o meno, sono segno di una voglia di cambiamento necessario, notevole
<l3on> ma...
 * warp10 si prenota per parlare
<l3on> ci sarà da lavorare in più. Ora mi domando: se fino ad ora (al dire il vero, negli ultimi 18 mesi) il gruppo stampa ha lavorato poco/male, come pensi che aggiungendo una mole di lavoro in più questo possa migliorare l'attuale situazione?. (finito)
<l3on> prego, flavia per la risposta, altrimenti warp10.
<Deindre> io credo che sia necessario ampliare il gruppo da una parte, dall'altra l'ho detto, integrarsi con gli altri gruppi
<Deindre> qui viene la seconda parte del problema, cioè la necessità di trovare nuovi collaboratori
<Deindre> specialemtne dopo 
<Deindre> che alcuni storici collaboratori hanno dovuto abbandonare il progetto
<Deindre> ma magari ne parliamo dopo
<Deindre> warp10: tutto tuo
<warp10> bon, allora
<warp10> Direi che le idee sono abbastanza chiare e pare che  tutti quanti condividiate l'impostazione che abbiamo scelto in Consiglio
<warp10> quindi possiamo passare alle cose più concrete
<warp10> Deindre, deshack: visto che il gruppo è tutto vostro, sarebbe bene fissare una scaletta delle cose da fare per rimettere in moto il gruppo. Da cosa pensate di partire?
 * deshack chiede la parola
<l3on> prego deshack 
<warp10> deshack: vai
<deshack> Prima cosa, secondo me, vedere chi c'è e chi non c'è e soprattutto, tra chi dà disponibilità, quanta disponibilità dà. Se si vuole creare un gruppo efficiente, più che allargarlo penso sia utile individuare un gruppo anche ristretto di persone che si danno da fare
<deshack> Questo perché un problema che vedo spesso (non in ubuntu-it, ma in altri gruppi) è che se c'è un certo numero di persone, spesso e volentieri i più si aspettano che siano altri a fare, quando potrebbero benissimo farlo loro. Questo credo sia da evitare
<deshack> Mi ripeto: ho grande stima in chi lavora in ubuntu-it, ma preferisco un gruppo di tre persone che fanno 7 ognuno piuttosto di 6 persone che fanno 4
<deshack> (fine)
 * Deindre si prenota
 * warp10 è molto d'accordo con deshack 
<warp10> Deindre: facciamo che parliamo un po' liberamente, l3on sta cercando di capire i sondaggi clandestini e gli va in crash il cervello
<Deindre> ok
<Deindre> allora io credo che  nel gruppo stampa abbiamo fatto un errore da non ripetere
 * elleuca ha un paio di domande da avanzare
<Deindre> quello di accettare collaboratori molto motivati (e per questo li ringrazio) ma poco preparati
<Deindre> io credo che bisogna rifare il punto della situazione accogliendo pochi membri ma che abbiano anche alcune infarinature tecniche necessarie a distinguere una comunicazione ufficiale da un post su g+, per quanto entrambi utili e necessari
<Deindre> elleuca: ?
<elleuca> eccomi
<elleuca> trovo ci siano un paio di punti sui quali forse ognuno sta dicendo la propria, che sembrano coincidere, ma potrebbero poi alla fine mostrarsi divergenti
 * l3on dopo di elleuca 
<elleuca> cosa intende il consiglio con "ufficio stampa"? come lo colloca all'interno degli altri gruppi/team/whatever che si occupano già di comunicazione? 
<elleuca> al momento abbiamo news
<elleuca> aggiornamenti sui socialcosi
<elleuca> e varie ed eventuali
<elleuca> si intende forse che tutte queste attività finiscono nella gestione dell'ufficio stampa?
<elleuca> e
<elleuca> in caso contrario
<elleuca> chi si occupa di coordinare le varie comunicazioni, in modo da avere una voce "univoca"?
<elleuca> in passato sono finite come notizie "sponsorizzate" da ubuntu-it una serie di rumors non confermati
<elleuca> né dovrebbe essere compito dell'ufficio stampa occuparsi di ciò
<elleuca> per quali specifici ambiti e strumenti comunicativi avrà incarico il gruppo stampa?
<elleuca> poi
<elleuca> domanda numero B
<elleuca> ovvero la questione delle persone e del tempo
<l3on> ragazzi - comunicazione di servizio: finiamo alle 23.00 
<elleuca> (ok, stringo)
<elleuca> le comunicazioni ufficiali non possono e non devono essere fatte all'ultimo momento in fretta pur di farle uscire
<elleuca> vanno pianificate e meditate
<Deindre> +1
<elleuca> e fatte arrivare prima a chi serve farle arrivare
<elleuca> è vero, non serve un team particolarmente allargato
<elleuca> ma bisogna anche avere la possibilità di lavorare sulla notizia da far uscire 
<elleuca> come la vede il consiglio questa questione? 
 * xdatap1 si prenota
<l3on> vadi xdatap1 
<xdatap1> sono d'accordo su tutto elleuca 
<xdatap1> quello che dici è vero
<xdatap1> motivo per cui servono degli amministratori *presenti* e motivati a guidare il gruppo stampa
<xdatap1> inutile nascondersi dietro un dito, da un po' questo manca
<xdatap1> occorre porvi rimedio
<xdatap1> ho finito
<l3on> anche per me la stessa cosa
<l3on> occorrono amministratori che siano in grando di guidare un gruppo e dei membri motivati. Senza questi la vedo dura far riavvivare un gruppo che oggi è quasi morto.
<l3on> quindi, un +1 a xdatap1 
<l3on> scusate, ma era tanto per chiarire il mio punto di vista sulla situazione. finito.
<warp10> Rispondo alla prima parte della domanda
<warp10> ché magari l'ìntroduzione iniziale è stata poco chiara
<warp10> Il Consiglio intende con Ufficio Stampa la struttura che gestisce la comunicazione "istituzionale" della comunità
<warp10> Non ha granché a che fare con i progetti newsletter, news e il social media team, che si occupano di tutt'altro
<warp10> esempio: se il comune di Frattamaggiore passa a Ubuntu, non se ne occupa l'Ufficio Stampa, bensì gli altri
<warp10> se rilasciamo il CD italiano, l'US fa un comunicato. Ovviamente ne parlano anche gli altri progetti di cui sopra, ma con un taglio diverso
<warp10> O ancora: mantenere i rapporti con il blog pincopallo e con la gazzetta dell'antani sarà cura dell'Ufficio Stampa, e non della newsletter
<warp10> Fine
<Deindre> ok, siamo d'accordo, ma allora dobbiamo stabilire insieme al consiglio le notizie da diramare
<warp10> Deindre: vero. Infatti ci aspettiamo un dialogo costante
<elleuca> (venerdì sera e sabato e domenica esclusi, I suppose)
<warp10> Deindre: tra l'altro almeno due membri del Consiglio (AFAIK) fanno parte dell'US, quindi il rapporto sarà abbastanza facile
<deshack> un dialogo aperto e costante ci vuole anche con tutti gli altri gruppi però
<Deindre> e bisogna stabilire quanti e quali tipi di comunicazione diramare
<l3on> (of course)
<warp10> elleuca: (ovviamente no, l'US lavora sempre ;))
<warp10> deshack: molto giusto
<Deindre> ci vogliamo attestare su un comunicato al mese? dobbiamo anche avere la notizia
<warp10> Deindre: secondo me non ha senso darci una scadenza simile, dipende molto da cosa c'è in ballo
<Deindre> sì era una ipotesi
<Deindre> io credo che ci dovrebbe essere un flusso abbastanza costante, ma se possiamo lavorare per esempio in relazione al duccit, magari ora io non saprei che cosa far uscire
<l3on> 5 minuti ancora.
<warp10> Deindre: beh, anche perché l'unica decisione presa riguarda luogo e data
<warp10> Deindre: però per esempio in questi giorni c'è in ballo la questione del CD a cui sta lavorando xdatap1 
<Deindre> ovviamente nel caso il consiglio sentisse la necessità di sottolineare un evento o l'altro ben venga
<Deindre> io sapevo che il cd in italiano non si sarebbe più fatto, per esempio
<deshack> per il lancio di un portale come ci si pone?
<deshack> (per esempio, tra un po' sarà lanciato il portale Chiedi)
<warp10> deshack: portale di cosa?
<elleuca> deshack, magari dipende dalle dimensioni...
<xdatap1> Deindre, esce la point release ogni sei mesi
<xdatap1> Deindre, è uscita anche sei mesi fa
<elleuca> xdatap1, credo Deindre abbia capito il CD italiano
<xdatap1> elleuca, e io del CD italiano sto parlando
<xdatap1> elleuca, il cd italiano ha le point release come l'internazionale
<deshack> warp10: mi riferivo in particolare al portale Chiedi
<warp10> deshack: ah, nel di come gestirlo
<Deindre> ok, in chiusura, direi di aggiornarci tra qualche giorno così da fare il punto operativo con I membri del gruppo e quelli del consiglio interessati
<warp10> deshack: beh, quella è una roba che IMO merita un comunicato, per esempio 
<Deindre> ch ene dite?
<deshack> warp10: è quello che pensavo anche io
<warp10> Deindre: io direi di passare a discuterne in ML
<Deindre> c'è tanta roba da discutere
<warp10> Deindre, deshack: chi di voi due vuole aprire il thread?
<warp10> deshack: dai, fai il cavaliere, su
<deshack> warp10: oook, se Deindre è d'accordo faccio io
<Deindre> vai vai
<Deindre> :)
<warp10> l3on: bon, chiudi il meeting, va
<l3on> dai ok, meeting finito.
<l3on> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Feb 18 22:02:12 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-02-18-20.32.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-02-18-20.32.html
<xdatap1> ciao a tutti
<l3on> ciao a tutti :)
<Gwaihir> ciao!
<deshack> ciao!
<Deindre> ciaooo
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-02-21
<williamix> end
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-02-24
<rury_> salve, ho installato ubuntu 12.04 e, dopo un mese, la risoluzione mi è passata improvvisamente a 4:3, e non è possibile riportarla a 16:9 qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-02-21
<maxafa_> salve, dopo aver installato gli ultimi aggiornamenti su ubuntu 13.10 non si avvia più ubuntu. Perchè?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-02-22
<C_> hey
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-02-23
<Attilal87> ciao
